# New CAAD10 owner. help with sizing pls



## Shogun Sensei (Jun 19, 2012)

hello folks. I have decided that the CAAD10 3 is my next bike. So I went to our local Cannondale dealer and get "fitted" to see what frame size they should order. now, I put " " on fitted because I do not think it was that thorough. he had me sitting on a 56cm CAAD10 5 and pedaling while he stepped back and kind of eyeball the angles. I am 5'8.5" tall with 32.5" inseam. he did not take any of my physical measurements and recommended we order the 56cm. I am new to this sizing thing and browsing through online forums, most people my build opt for a 54cm or even a 52cm. I have tried the online size calculator and it is also recommending me a 56cm. I walked-in to another local bike shop and ask what size does he think I need, he asked for my height and told me I would be better off with a 54cm. I am very confused at this time. I just want to make sure I get the proper size I need before forking the money. any input is appreciated. thanks!


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Definitely not a 56cm at 5'8''. I would say a 54cm as the largest and maybe a 52cm depending on your leg and torso lengths. If the first Cannondale dealer doesn't give you the time and attention you feel you need, find another Cannondale dealer.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Shogun Sensei said:


> I am 5'8.5" tall with 32.5" inseam.


The reason they recommended a 56cm is because you have a very long inseam for a 5'8.5" height. For comparison my inseam is 33" and I am 5'10''.

If you opt for a 54cm you will either have to use a lot of spacers under the stem or be in a very aggressive position since the saddle height is going to be a lot higher than the handlebars height.
So if you are not an athlete and not very flexible a 56cm will provide you more stack height thus a more relaxed position. But since CAAD10's are a little long on the top tube, you'll probably have to use an 80 or 90mm stem for a proper fit and a seat post with 0mm offset .

My suggestion for you is a bike with more stack and a shorter reach (compared to CAAD10) like a Synapse which will be a better fit for you.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

^ The seat post goes up. Depending on what the OP's torso and arm length is, the 56cm could very well be too stretched out.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm thinking a 54, maybe longer crank arms. My LBS has a fit bike, is that something most shops don't have?


----------



## Shogun Sensei (Jun 19, 2012)

tranzformer said:


> ^ The seat post goes up. Depending on what the OP's torso and arm length is, the 56cm could very well be too stretched out.


my other road bike is a 2006 Trek SLR 1500 in 56cm. I always find myself rather stretched forward. although, I have not tried a shorter stem other than the stocker.


----------



## Shogun Sensei (Jun 19, 2012)

CAADEL said:


> The reason they recommended a 56cm is because you have a very long inseam for a 5'8.5" height. For comparison my inseam is 33" and I am 5'10''.


I just followed the online calculator way of measuring the inseam. which is, wearing my riding bottom and holding a book's spine firmly against the crotch and measure from the floor to the spine. is this how you measure yours?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

My preference is a slightly shorter top tube with a longer stem instead of a longer top tube and shorter stem. I like the way the bike handles with a longer stem vs. a shorter stem. 

If you feel too stretched out, I would recommend a shorter top tube for your next bike. I personally would not ride a bike with a stem less than 100mm length. I think my bikes all have a stem length of 120 or 130mm. But that is just me.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

tranzformer said:


> My preference is a slightly shorter top tube with a longer stem instead of a longer top tube and shorter stem. I like the way the bike handles with a longer stem vs. a shorter stem.
> 
> If you feel too stretched out, I would recommend a shorter top tube for your next bike. I personally would not ride a bike with a stem less than 100mm length. I think my bikes all have a stem length of 120 or 130mm. But that is just me.


I'm definitely with you on that!! Note, that this is usually going to also be indicative of more drop.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> ^ The seat post goes up. Depending on what the OP's torso and arm length is, the 56cm could very well be too stretched out.


Yes, but the headtube can't go up, nor the frame stack, unless you use many spacers. That's why I proposed a Synapse (short reach, high stack) which fits better for people with long inseam. Not everyone can ride a bike with a very big drop from the saddle to the handlebars.



Shogun Sensei said:


> I just followed the online calculator way of measuring the inseam. which is, wearing my riding bottom and holding a book's spine firmly against the crotch and measure from the floor to the spine. is this how you measure yours?


Yes, I used the method you described, but I also got fitted in a bike shop and both methods had given me the same result. 
Unfortunately CAAD10's aggressive geometry (long reach, low stack) is not for everyone.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you plan on racing at all? If so, go with the 54 or even a 52 based on your height. I am about 2" shorter than you had the same dilemma over a 52 or 50. 50 felt a little cramped even with my seat all the way back so I put a longer stem on move my seat forward (15mm longer) and voila the bike fits like a glove. Plus, based on the course I usually ride my positioning with the long stem and seat moved forward has brought some efficiency in my cycling. I'm glad I went with the 50 since I do plan to do some races next year. Overtime your flexibility will get better as you ride and you'll be slamming the stem in no time. I've been riding for a few months now and I only have the one big carbon spacer under my stem.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

I won't be able to give you all the technical details but I just picked up a CAAD 10 3 in a 54 this weekend and i'm 5' 10". I like the overall size of the bike, however it does feel a little cramped. I may have to get a seat post with a higher setback or longer stem.


----------



## Shogun Sensei (Jun 19, 2012)

RCMTB said:


> Do you plan on racing at all? If so, go with the 54 or even a 52 based on your height. I am about 2" shorter than you had the same dilemma over a 52 or 50. 50 felt a little cramped even with my seat all the way back so I put a longer stem on move my seat forward (15mm longer) and voila the bike fits like a glove. Plus, based on the course I usually ride my positioning with the long stem and seat moved forward has brought some efficiency in my cycling. I'm glad I went with the 50 since I do plan to do some races next year. Overtime your flexibility will get better as you ride and you'll be slamming the stem in no time. I've been riding for a few months now and I only have the one big carbon spacer under my stem.


Yes. I am planning on racing it later down the road. I was afraid I would be limited with the amount of drop from a 56cm frame


----------



## Shogun Sensei (Jun 19, 2012)

octobahn said:


> I won't be able to give you all the technical details but I just picked up a CAAD 10 3 in a 54 this weekend and i'm 5' 10". I like the overall size of the bike, however it does feel a little cramped. I may have to get a seat post with a higher setback or longer stem.


Thank you for your input. Congrats on your new bike and good luck with adjustments. I went ahead and ordered the 54cm. Should be here next week. Now I just gotta break in my crotch so I can ride it long when it arrives


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Shogun Sensei said:


> Thank you for your input. Congrats on your new bike and good luck with adjustments. I went ahead and ordered the 54cm. Should be here next week. Now I just gotta break in my crotch so I can ride it long when it arrives


Congratulations!! Based upon your earlier comments, you may initially need a stack of spacers, but as you build core strength and increase flexibility your fit will change a bit and it's likely you will be able to comfortably start removing a few spacers and increase your drop. Have fun!


----------



## Shogun Sensei (Jun 19, 2012)

Yamabushi said:


> Congratulations!! Based upon your earlier comments, you may initially need a stack of spacers, but as you build core strength and increase flexibility your fit will change a bit and it's likely you will be able to comfortably start removing a few spacers and increase your drop. Have fun!


that is the plan . thanks!


----------

